# Hi everyone, meet Hankie Pankie and Angel



## HanknAng (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey y'all, I'm Jenni, I'm from Missouri and I have 7 wonderful furbabies. Two of which are my kitties, Hankie Pankie and Angel. Hankie we found as a kitten, with his litter mate, they were both skinny, sickly, wormy, and flea infested. They were most likely abandoned, no one knew where they came from, it seems that people think if you drop an animal off in the middle of no-where it'll survive off the land :roll: Well, his sister didn't make it, she was anemic and weak and didn't pull through. That was 6 years ago, he's now a full grown healthy cat and our star trouble maker. He stays to himself alot, he hangs out in the basement where he can sleep and not be disturbed and can look out the window at the birds, he is really adventurous, he loves to go for rides in the car and go camping with us (though its not really true camping...its in a camping trailer) he has a blast. Angel, we got as a kitten as well, she we adopted from our vets office. She is my special little girl, she's like a dog trapped in a cats body, she's active, very vocal, she has to be in the middle of everything and help me with everything, she sleeps in my bed at night, and she's like my shadow, following me around all the time, when I come home she greets me at the door, she's my baby. One of her favorite things to do is play fetch with her mousies. She's gonna be 5 next week.








^Angel








^Hankie

The other 5 furbabies are Shadow, Belle, Charlie, Chewie and Goldilocks. Shadow and Belle are the dogs, Shadow is almost 10 and Belle is 8 1/2, they're both mutts. Shadow is a Shih Tzu/Poodle cross, and Belle, our best guess would be Rottweiler/German Shepherd/something else mix. They both love to go on walks in the woods and car rides. 








^Belle








^Shadow

Charlie and Chewie are the Guinea Pigs, they're both a year and a half old, they share a C&C cage, its sorta funny shaped, its a 3x4 with a 1x4 loft, and a 2 1/2 x2 add-on. They love their hay, and they also love grass time. Charlie's favorite foods are wild blackberries, and tomatoes, Chewie's favorites are carrots and cilantro. 








^Charlie








^Chewie

Goldilocks (aka Goldie) is my syrian hamster, she's almost 2 and she's slowing down quite a bit, but she's still as sweet as ever. Her cage is a converted rabbit cage, its 18" by 40", she seems to really like it. Her favorite thing to do is explore, it doesn't matter where, a bed, a couch, a bathroom, she loves it.








^Goldie


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

HELLO!! And Welcome!

That picture of Charlie should win a prize. It is absolutely adorable!!!

I also have guinea pigs, but two girlies. I recently built them a C&C cage but its pretty standard. I'd like to see a pic of yours if you'd like to share! Sounds interesting and I am always interested to see new ideas. You have some cute furbabies!!!!


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Your Angel looks just like my kitty Tabitha  Glad to know ya and look foward to hearing more and seeing more pics of your crew!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You have a lovely family. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such lovely babies you have there  .


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

What a sweet family you have!!!!


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello and Welcome!!! You have such a cute furry family


----------

